
Show HN: Landing page MVP generator, the minimum viable MVP - dillonforrest
http://mvmvp.io/
======
Gustomaximus
Nothing here really so not sure why this is getting upvoted or shown.

Irony is strong here.

------
mohameddev
Will you provide a template-based or design from scratch landing page? or you
will be using an already available service like leadpages?

------
bndw
Doesn't the "MV" in MVP stand for "minimum viable"?

"the minimum viable minimum viable product"

~~~
fizzbatter
I feel like it's intention. Ie, the Minimum Viable part.. of an MVP....
however it still trips me the out, because by definition the MVP _is_ the
Minimum Viable part, is it not?

I feel like it's intentional, but i also feel like it's absolutely bonkers.
/shrug

